
ShopBot PRSalpha CNC Cutter - peter_d_sherman
https://www.shopbottools.com/products/alpha
======
peter_d_sherman
As seen here:

DiResta Canoe Build

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc9S6ybstHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc9S6ybstHw)

